# toddler insomnia



## MamaRuga (Apr 23, 2008)

My dd is 2 now and for the past 2 months is having a lot of sleepless nights. She falls asleep normally but often wakes around 12:30 and can't get back to sleep. If I stay with her she will lay quietly for hours but never really goes back to sleep. When her daddy is the one to get up with her, he actually will try to rock her with the same results... a drowsy resting child, but no sleep. We need to stay with her until she gets back to sleep or else she gets very upset and sleep will be even more elusive, so it makes for very long nights. Eventually she does get back to sleep. Last night she had fallen asleep by 8 (lights out at 7:30) up 1-4 a.m. and then awake for the day at 6:30. She is cranky and tired during the day, but not sleeping well at night.

The strange thing is that she was sleeping most nights (7:30/8 until 7) until December. A few things changed. DH and I were sick, so she went to stay at her grandparents for two nights (she is there daily, so it isn't a big change for her). When she came back, she had one normal night sleep then started this new pattern. She was in a crib and started to climb out, so we converted her crib to a bed. She was a little sick during this time too. We figured that it was perhaps being away from home or being sick or some new developmental stage. But it has gone on for so long now that we aren't sure it won't be like this forever.

In the very beginning when this insomnia started I brought her to bed with me. But she seems to sleep worse and had the same hours long wake periods.

We have tried homeopathics (calms forte, chamomile, and some others), essential oils, calming teas, and anything else that comes to mind. But nothing is working. My husband is suggesting trying melatonin to see if it could help her "reset" but I don't want mess with her bodies own production and make things worse.

I've learned to not get too worried about any new phase because it usually changes after a few weeks. But this doesn't seem to be changing. She has never been a really great sleeper. I was prepared for long sleepless nights during her first year.... but I had no idea that we would still not be getting sleep more than 2 years after she was born.

Anyone have any advice or at least been there too?


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Your hubby's advice worked for us.


----------



## MamaRuga (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
Your hubby's advice worked for us.

So, did you just give it for a few nights and then sleep went back to normal? Or do you have to do it regularly? I've heard about it stopping the bodies production of melatonin and thought that could be worse. But I am willing to give it a try if it will work.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

My AP-friendly anti-CIO pedi just suggested we give melatonin a go. She gave me a study to read about it. I'm still uncertain since there are no robust scientific studies showing its safety, but what studies there are "suggest" it's safe. The article recommended 1mg an hour before bedtime for 2 weeks but my pedi said to start with half a mg.

Please let me know if you do it and have success!


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

We've tried melatonin for both DD and I. And, while it helped to get her to sleep easier for her initial sleep at night, it did nothing to lengthen the periods between wake-ups. At that time she was having similar problems with long awake periods at night.
You also want to be careful using it because it can exacerbate depression if the person taking it has any propensity toward depression. When I was taking it, my mood went WAY down. That is when I read that it can cause increased symptoms of depression. I stopped it right away and my mood improved dramatically. During this time, I also noticed that DD was grumpier during the day. I'm not 100% sure of the connection, but I won't be using it again for either of us.
HTH
Amber


----------



## AKA_PI (Oct 16, 2007)

Please keep us posted on the progress because I am having similiar sleep issues with my 17 (soon to be 18) month old.


----------



## MamaRuga (Apr 23, 2008)

Perhaps it is the MDC phenomena... once I post for advice about an issue that has been driving me crazy it goes away. It happens a lot, it seems.

Anyway, we didn't do the melatonin yet. And she has been sleeping all night long for the past three nights. (Hopefully I don't jinx us by writing this). The one thing that is different is that we got her a hot water bottle teddy bear from Germany. She immediately loved it... which was interesting because she doesn't have any strong attachments to her dolls or blankets or anything like that. But she carries him everywhere. At night we filled him up with hot water and she snuggled with him, fell right asleep without a peep and slept until 5 a.m. (We will still need to work on the early waking, but at least she slept until then!).

I am not sure if that was the magic trick or if it is just a coincidence and she would be sleeping normally otherwise. I just hope it keeps up!


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

DD has had some spells with middle of the night insomnia lately and we finally figured out that it was her 2-year molars coming in. Once we treated her for tooth pain, she slept just fine.


----------



## tmorera2000 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi There, I do not have any suggestion, but I have a toddler 2 years old with exactly the same patterns and I am desperate! I have no idea what to do....I was wondering if you found a solution for your kid. If so, could you share it with me? thanks


----------



## philothea (Jun 14, 2012)

I just wanted to say that organic 100% tart cherry juice has naturally occuring melatonin so if anyone wanted to go the melatonin route, I would suggest that. I know some moms who have had great success with it.


----------

